#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Designing of Knockout Drums

## piyushkhatavkar

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Designing of Knockout Drums

----------


## aseptman

piyush,
The spreadsheet is for decanter and the article is for Knockout drum?
is any spreadsheet for Kout drum?

----------


## dimas anugrah

dear piyush.. what book do you use for your article. please advise.

----------


## ghulam mustafa

thanks

----------


## guhan.s.s

thanks

----------


## bigbrother

Thank you

----------


## Andi

Thanks

----------


## losmoscas

thanks

----------


## a_bhoir

Excel sheet for calculating Vertical KOD sizing

----------


## ayyazveer

Thanks a_bhoir

----------


## bigbrother

thank you very much a_bhoir

----------


## federico.mori

Thanks.

----------


## prodesm

thanks

See More: Designing of Knockout Drums

----------


## nicolasfgf

Excelent Article, thanks

----------


## anshuman1

thanks

----------


## jowar

Excelent Spreadsheet, thanks

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

thanks for this valuable information

----------


## Spb2.com

Thank you very much for that stuff...

----------


## plokij

Nice, and Thanks

----------


## huifa

thanks a lot

----------


## parag27276

Hi Bhoir

Can you please send me the Separator sizing Manual 
It would be extreamly helpful

----------

